# Owl Drug Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 1, 2021)

Here is The Owl Drug Co. Bottle from San Francisco, Cal. It has 358 embossed on the base. Hope you like the pictures. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 
"The Owl Drug Company - Wikipedia" https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The... bottles were produced in various sizes from .


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 2, 2021)

"Florida water" style owl drug?   Interesting.    I'm guessing that's not a common owl drug form, but I don't collect owl drug so I may be wrong.  I just don't remember seeing one before.

Jim G


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 2, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> "Florida water" style owl drug?   Interesting.    I'm guessing that's not a common owl drug form, but I don't collect owl drug so I may be wrong.  I just don't remember seeing one before.
> 
> Jim G


It was a staple to any chemist in the 1850's drug store. Makes sense that Owl Drug did. Thanks for the reply.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 3, 2021)

That’s such a sweet lill bottle! I love the weird water bottles from back then. I don’t remember if that’s the same medicinal Florida water I have somewhere around here, but I have one. My fav is embossed with “boiled water”. Mmmmmmm! Just like moms cooking! Lol! There’s a selling point….

Hoping y’all are safe & dry, and that the water exposed some great treasures for you to find?  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 3, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That’s such a sweet lill bottle! I love the weird water bottles from back then. I don’t remember if that’s the same medicinal Florida water I have somewhere around here, but I have one. My fav is embossed with “boiled water”. Mmmmmmm! Just like moms cooking! Lol! There’s a selling point….
> 
> Hoping y’all are safe & dry, and that the water exposed some great treasures for you to find?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water is still too high. I did pull out a crystal egg cup and a old hand thrown bottle, it is stamped so I will research. Still I thought it would have been higher than it was. I still want to go by the Hudson. That's always a good time.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Water is still too high. I did pull out a crystal egg cup and a old hand thrown bottle, it is stamped so I will research. Still I thought it would have been higher than it was. I still want to go by the Hudson. That's always a good time.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I’m really surprised your already looking! Good luck and post pix when u find it all. Was it pretty gnarly? Glad ur ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 4, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I’m really surprised your already looking! Good luck and post pix when u find it all. Was it pretty gnarly? Glad ur ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is very muddy on the steep bank, no bed to stand on. I felt like I was going to slide into the river a few times. That water still looks dark and angry. I left after a huge branch the size of a telephone pole fell behind me. If I was one minute later I would not be writing this. I can't wait for the water to recede. Everything has changed, New beaches. New washouts everywhere. I can't wait, obviously. Kind of like Christmas morning before you are allowed to open your gifts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

